# 75 gallon tropheus canister filter size??



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I've got a 75 gallon with about 15 tropheus. Should I go with a fluval 406 , fx4 or fx6? I like to stick with the fluval brand as I'm happy with it over the years. Any input?


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

I would go with the FX6.You can probablyl get by with the others.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I like lots of flow for my tropheus tank, they thrive in fast current and highly saturated (oxygenated) waters since they are from the tidal waters of L. Tanganyika. I use a canister with an advertised flow of 900gph, an AC110 as well as a 1400gph power head.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

My vote is more filtration and water movement the better. I also try to adhere to the preceeding post that _Tropheus sp._ like highly oxygenated water. I have a successful Tropheus tank of similar size (60 G Fluval Venezia) that I have discussed in previous threads

*Filtration*

• Fluval 406 
• Rena Filstar XP 3
• Seachem Tidal 55 
• 2 foot corner SwissTropical Poret foam filter with 2 JetFilters

*Water Movement*

• 600 gph Marineland Pump
• 600 gph Hydor Powerhead

*Aeration*

• 2 Eheim aerators powered by Eheim 400 pump

So if you want to stay with Fluval I would choose 2 - Fluval 406s minimum with an AC 70 or 110 ...


----------



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

I would actually recommend HOB filters over canisters. I find them much quicker and easier to clean, which in turn results in them getting cleaned more often - which your trophs will thank you for.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I have a powerhead for extra movement. I just don't want to fx6 to be too much flow. They are still 2 or 3 inches and can't have them blowing around


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

How about the fx4?


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

You run that all on one setup ? How big is your aquarium? Must be one heck of an electricity bill coming your way



VElderton said:


> My vote is more filtration and water movement the better. I also try to adhere to the preceeding post that also Tropheus like highly oxygenated water. I have a successful Tropheus tank of similar size that I have discussed in previous threads
> 
> *Filtration*
> 
> ...


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Actually we have not noticed any real increase overall in our electrical bill since we set-up the fish room with 20 tanks. Most units are really low wattage except for heaters and those are not on continuously. My entire fish room with 20 tanks of various sizes runs on about 300 Watts with LEDS, one air pump and a few canister filters ... that's just 3 old style incandescent 100 W light bulbs.

The Tropheus tank overall more specifically 

• Fluval 406 / 10 W
• Rena Filstar XP 3 / 28 W
• Seachem Tidal 55 / 6 W
• Marineland Pump / 10 W
• Eheim Pump / 3 W
• Hyper Water circulation / 4 W

Total = 60 W ... not much really


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Fx4 should suffice for your setup. The options on the media out there are a plus and the quantity you can store is a bonus. You mentioned the power head moving water for you so your set.



joker1535 said:


> How about the fx4?


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

I agree with Luke78 ... the capacity of the Fx 4 for the reasons suggested. Check out the African tanks of Fish2Water web-site in New Zealand. That site and others are why I have been adding Poret Foam Matten filters to any tank I have over 50 G ... just something else you might want to consider adding.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

So I decided to go with the fx4. It is rated for 250 gallons. I think it's more than capable. I got it for about $370 on amazon prime shipping included. So not a bad deal. I'll see how it goes and maybe post a update after it's been running for a couple weeks


----------

